# The Maestro's new site



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*The new site is up!*

The Maestro 

*Thank,
T-shirt*


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Yea, it's pretty cool.*

He's posted a picture of my AD-10 C-50 that was taken in front of his shop under the complete bikes category. Mikes da man!


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*SPINDAWG,

I saw your bike on there; you should be proud. Actually I have a few pictures of your bike in my endless Colnago file. I collect all kinds of good Colnago images to plan for the day, a few decades from now, when I can afford my own.

Thank,
T-shirt*


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*SPINDAWG,

By the way, I really like the paint scheme you choose because anyone that knows there Colnagos, will always do a double take on a time-warping C-50 with that paint.

Nice,
T-shirt*


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*I was prepared for the day myself.*

Or so I thought.I myself collected pictures of Colnagos for several years and thought I knew excactly what I wanted, only to change my during the whole ordeal. I even changed up on the choice of wheelsets when the bike was being packaged up to be shipped, opting for the Hyperon Ultras instead of the regular Hyperons at the last possible minute.He was finally able to pin some down at the Ciocc factory for me,but I drove him batty. The final outcome was better than any thing I had hoped for and yes I am very proud of my bike and so will you when you get the steed of your dreams!


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Thanks man!*

I think I was wise in the choice of paint to go with. I didn't want something that I would grow tired of looking at over time and I wanted something that would show alot of the carbon.Although I can't take all the credit,Mike at Maestros was very influential in the choice as well. He told me that this was his favorite scheme and it was the most popular as well. Thanks for the nice comments directed at my bike. Something I never grow tired of, is talking about my bikes.


----------

